# Crappie Spawn over??



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Dogwood trees are in bloom, grass needs cut, I think I saw carp spawining.. Is it over or do you think the bad weather pushed it back?


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't think they have moved in yet, was out last Sunday and there was no fish on the wood yet. Maybe by now they are moving in though


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't think they have moved in yet either but I think its close. I could be wrong though....would like to hear what others think as well.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been catching a few and they all still have their eggs. Think it's real close but not here just yet.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Not quite yet, but close. Mosquito's water temp has been hovering around 52-53 degrees and many reports of crappie being caught are fish that are still suspended, not shallow.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

It's getting really close for the Blacks!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Berliner said:


> Dogwood trees are in bloom, grass needs cut, I think I saw carp spawining.. Is it over or do you think the bad weather pushed it back?


I live near Hartville and travel around quite a bit, nearly everyday. Haven't seen one dogwood in bloom yet! Granted there are some white ornamental yard trees blooming that could be mistaken for them but no dogwoods.(perhaps the dogwoods froze out like my weeping cherry tree!??) Carp are splashing in the shallows at Berlin but no craps in the willows(that we could find). Yeah, I think we're a few to several days away yet-especially on bigger lakes. Have caught one crappie each of the last two trips to Wingfoot in the past week. Smaller, shallower lake and they are not on there either. Once they start, better get them quick. They will be in and out in just a couple days!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My dogwood still looks the same as it did in January...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

It shouldn't even be in full swing yet that far north. I went to Caesar Creek one week ago and nearly every fish I caught was full of eggs. I actually felt a little guilty when I was cleaning them.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we fished at St marys Wednesday night, 18 keepers from 10-13" and 12 were females with eggs and most were still not fully developed yet, we got a few more weeks yet. keep at it and if there not there, move around...
Salmonid


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> I live near Hartville and travel around quite a bit, nearly everyday. Haven't seen one dogwood in bloom yet!
> Granted there are some white ornamental yard trees blooming that could be mistaken for them but no dogwoods.(perhaps the dogwoods froze out like my weeping cherry tree!??) Carp are splashing in the shallows at Berlin but no craps in the willows(that we could find). Yeah, I think we're a few to several days away yet-especially on bigger lakes. Have caught one crappie each of the last two trips to Wingfoot in the past week. Smaller, shallower lake and they are not on there either. Once they start, better get them quick. They will be in and out in just a couple days!


Same here, c.j.! Not even in suburban front yards, and they are usually way ahead of dogwoods growing in the wild! I've seen some white flowering trees out but, like you said, they ain't dogwoods! Maybe flowering crabapple or something. Heck, the wisteria aren't showing much yet, and they usually keep time with the dogwoods pretty well. I understand that it was a long, cold winter and guys are itching to get out. My BIL lives close to Pymatuning and has been out 3-4 times so far. He's caught a total of 4 crappie and 1 channel cat in all those trips. This is on the north end of Pymy which warms faster than the south end. The highest water temp he's found so far has been 45-46, and the water is high and muddy. So, they're letting water out of the lake like crazy. Cold temps and dropping water levels are a definite no-no for fishing! You'll have to adjust for your local water conditions, but right now it's not good.


----------



## brittn (Apr 10, 2014)

I caught a bunch today all around 12 to 16 inch being the biggest still off of deep Pts


----------



## brittn (Apr 10, 2014)

All still w eggs


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

How do you tell dogwood trees from ornamentals? I always figured the white flowering small trees in spring were dogwood.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> females with eggs and most were still not fully developed yet, we got a few more weeks yet. keep at it and if they're not there, move around...
> Salmonid



Yep I agree.
That bunch that Chris & I caught, 5 or 6 had *very small eggs.*
My PLUM trees are blooming,,, and the sauger down the Big O are just starting.
The steelhead at Bula seem to be done. BUT Paul & Rick LIMITED at Conny Thursday,,,, had 12+ ON,,, and they brought home a 5 gallon bucket full of 
15"-16" suckers,,,,, for OR cut-bait. 
The red-eyes and 4# smallies are coming up-creek, big-time. They caught a couple 3#-4#ers.

Well, We'll/I'll be catching spawning specks till Memorial Day! 
Specially with this CRAP weather that keeps coming.

3 or 4 guys PM'd for my old topos,,, here they are again.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe the deeper lakes the crappie are not in but I fish a shallow northeast ohio lake and I have been catching them for 3 weeks and have just been having trouble in the last week finding them. The ones I have been catching have been in spawning colors so I would think the deeper lakes should not be very far behind.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Surface water temp should be around 60+ for ideal shallow spawning conditions. Males move in around 55 deg to search and fan spawning beds, while the female stays out closer to deep water. 45-55 deg designates the migration temps.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Spawn over? Not a chance. Not close.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah maybe it's just starting. Not a chance to it being over. I've caught lots of crappie the past few weeks but yesterday had the first one I've seen with eggs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I would have to agree I believe we have some time still. Most water temps are hovering below 60 and every time out the majority of slabs I catch are males. The females are coming in but not in droves yet. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be crappie fishing Berlin Sunday. I'll report back some water temperatures and where they are at.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Honestly guys you have over a month of good spawn fishing left. I catch spawning whites into June every year. The Blacks seem to wrap up shop earlier but get out there and get after them it's just getting good. 


Any color will work as long as it's Chartreuse!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Every time I buy something I always make sure I get some of the chartreuse color. It just works better! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Berliner said:


> How do you tell dogwood trees from ornamentals? I always figured the white flowering small trees in spring were dogwood.


The best way to do it would be maybe go to a garden center when they're blooming and look at them. If you see a tree packed solid with white blossoms it's not a dogwood. Dogwood blossoms are scattered in "layers" or "drifts". Much more wide open than flowering crab or plum. There are also ornamental pink dogwoods, but I've never seen one in the wild. And the dogwoods in suburban yards do bloom earlier than the ones in the wild that are near lakes. Any lake functions as a cold sink which keeps the temps down and delays the flowering. Also, yard dogwoods might be special varieties or hybrids, or could be grafted onto more vigorous rootstock.

Just had a brainstorm. Maybe go on Google images and look at some pics.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

With all the info readily available on the internet. It is amazing how much info is going to waste. Read up at what depth crappies spawn it might surprise a few of you.

HINT- when crappies are in the willows it is to feed on an insect hatch not to spawn.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Regardless of why the crappie are behind this year. The water temps are up then down and most fish are behind from the first real winter in 20 years around here. Give it time they will be here soon.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Regardless of why the crappie are behind this year. The water temps are up then down and most fish are behind from the first real winter in 20 years around here. Give it time they will be here soon.


I think one of the reasons why guys are so antsy is precisely because of the rotten winter we had. The morel guys (I am one) are in the same boat. Let's face it, it's a late spring. The water and soil are still cold. I finally saw my first *dandelion* today! Even after a mild winter we still catch big white crappie until early June with egg sacks in them!


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

I believe the spawn will be from May 10th through June 10th this year. 

I only fish for crappie. It is my obsession. Im' out all the time.

After a brief pre-spawn run the big crappie have settled back to 8' to 12' of water.

These colds fronts are holding them down. Water temp is still 54 to 56 degrees in the evening.

The crappie still want the presentation slow. 

Females still have firm eggs. 

Sunday suspended in 8' of water with north wind. Today, 12' on the bottom.

Wednesday should be good if you stay in the 8' to 10' range and out of the SSE wind.

Good fortune to all,

Big D


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

By the way. A good place to see the real temp of the lake is at the dam. The website link is here. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03095500


Scroll down to degrees.

D


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Berliner - Your thought sounds good but to answer your question NO. The crappie spawn is not over. Every lake is different depending on the depth of the lake, some areas where the water warms up faster might be in the middle of the spawn. However, even in those areas the spawn goes in stages. Your blacks will go first and in some areas might be done but then the whites will move in. The spawn will usually last a month or so depending on the weather.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> My dogwood still looks the same as it did in January...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Mine too, and I was told that they would bite when the oak leaves are as big as a squirrel's ear. That hasn't happened either, but I caught some big ones under my dock, but after 2-3 days there is nothing there.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm from Dayton...I fish CC...I don't think the spawn has really even fully started yet...water temp was 58 a couple days ago. The fish I caught were still 18 feet deep and busting at the sides with eggs ready for the spawn...I say we still got a good 3to 4 weeks at least of good fishing.. 

And all the crappies I've caught so far in the last week or so, don't want anything to do with chasing a jig yet..gotta be super slow and right in there face...that right there is just plain obvious to me that a spawn is coming.


----------



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

<<< I finally saw my first dandelion today! >>>>

Ah...If you want to see dandelions come over to "Streets-tucky" and check out my lawn. 

New member here, and my handle is no lie. This place is such a great source of inspiration and advice. Who knows, one day my handle may become a lie.


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

All the blacks we caught yesterday had eggs that were loose. 

Linesville Stumps area had about 20 boats out. The shallower the better seemed to get us the most (5 feet).

This is the week it gets started gentleman.


D


----------



## NeoGriim (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd love to get out and see if I could catch a couple, I hear they're really fun to catch and really tasty too. Any advice on a lake that'll be good to catch them in near hartville?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

NeoGriim said:


> I'd love to get out and see if I could catch a couple, I hear they're really fun to catch and really tasty too. Any advice on a lake that'll be good to catch them in near hartville?


Wing foot and Nimisilla are best in this area. Mogadore also but has less shoreline access.


----------



## NeoGriim (Apr 28, 2014)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Wing foot and Nimisilla are best in this area. Mogadore also but has less shoreline access.


Do you know a good spot at wingfoot for it? I go up by the lounge area with the large picnic structure, a fire pit, and a little dock. But it's pretty popular with lots of grass, I'm thinking I'm going to find more bass than anything up there considering I've never caught a panfish in this spot, just catfish and bass. I'm thinking that I can either go up the shore a little bit to the bridge, maybe even farther, or I can go down the shore a bit, but that's a hill and may be too steep to fish at safely.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

NeoGriim said:


> Do you know a good spot at wingfoot for it? I go up by the lounge area with the large picnic structure, a fire pit, and a little dock. But it's pretty popular with lots of grass, I'm thinking I'm going to find more bass than anything up there considering I've never caught a panfish in this spot, just catfish and bass. I'm thinking that I can either go up the shore a little bit to the bridge, maybe even farther, or I can go down the shore a bit, but that's a hill and may be too steep to fish at safely.


Explore and get away from where everybody else fishes.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> I think one of the reasons why guys are so antsy is precisely because of the rotten winter we had. The morel guys (I am one) are in the same boat. Let's face it, it's a late spring. The water and soil are still cold. I finally saw my first *dandelion* today! Even after a mild winter we still catch big white crappie until early June with egg sacks in them!


Guys are antsy because they're waiting for someone else to tell them the fish are biting. Usually by the time guys start posting their catches, the ones sitting behind their computers missed 2 good weeks of fishing.............Mark


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

all the crappie I caught yesterday were full of eggs from Mosquito....slow presentation get em'.


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

I keep getting asked this question so here is my latest report.

On Skeeter I have been catching mostly females and most have spawned half their eggs. Some are spawned out. That is of May 27th. We have maybe a week left.

*Today* was no different. Here is a pick of one a 14 inch female crappie I harvested today in 11 feet of water. Pic number 2 you can see she is almost out of eggs.

The females are very active on skeeter right now. On pymi I am mostly getting males.

Here is the kicker: The crappie are staying deep this year. Normal* shallow *spawn is simply not happening. I have never seen crappie spawn so deep but they are. The males with tuxedos are guarding nests in 10 plus feet of water.

Thats my report.

D


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Doug said:


> I keep getting asked this question so here is my latest report.
> 
> On Skeeter I have been catching mostly females and most have spawned half their eggs. Some are spawned out. That is of May 27th. We have maybe a week left.
> 
> ...


Doug, not all the crappies are spawning deep. I've been getting them in 6 to 7 ft water for the last 2 weeks. Went this morning and picked thru thirty to keep 20. Lots of big ones too. Still using jigs. Gonna try the deeper bite later this week.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just curious what kind of structure or area your hitting them in chance? I'm going with my kayak Thursday just wondering where I should focus. Are we talking rocky shore lines, flooded willows or something different? 

The only issue I run into with shore fishing, or from my kayak is that you get an idea in your mind where you think fish will be, and then you think of a spot on the lake that would be perfect to fish only to get there and find out they aren't there! Moving around the lake in a kayak is slow to say the least. And tiring to say the least! 

Would be nice to know proven structure you've been finding them so hopefully I spend more time fishing than moving around!  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

colonel594 said:


> Just curious what kind of structure or area your hitting them in chance?
> 
> Would be nice to know proven structure you've been finding them so hopefully I spend more time fishing than moving around!
> 
> Thanks guys!


I think he has been drifting the Linesville stumps in six feet of water. There os lots of stumps and perfect for kayak.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

colonel594 said:


> Just curious what kind of structure or area your hitting them in chance? I'm going with my kayak Thursday just wondering where I should focus. Are we talking rocky shore lines, flooded willows or something different?
> 
> The only issue I run into with shore fishing, or from my kayak is that you get an idea in your mind where you think fish will be, and then you think of a spot on the lake that would be perfect to fish only to get there and find out they aren't there! Moving around the lake in a kayak is slow to say the least. And tiring to say the least!
> 
> ...


hey matt, are u goin to skeeter? doboys buddy, chris


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Doug said:


> I think he has been drifting the Linesville stumps in six feet of water. There os lots of stumps and perfect for kayak.


I was on Mosquito Lake north side.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

All of my females still had eggs today and were caught in 21' of water slow retrieve on a jig! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

ProudPotter said:


> All of my females still had eggs today and were caught in 21' of water slow retrieve on a jig!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


hey potter! how many did u end up with? jerry told me he talked to u earlier.


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

chaunc said:


> Doug, not all the crappies are spawning deep. I've been getting them in 6 to 7 ft water for the last 2 weeks. Went this morning and picked thru thirty to keep 20. Lots of big ones too. Still using jigs. Gonna try the deeper bite later this week.


I thought I seen you. If your boat is black and you had a man with you wearing a white shirt, I was the boat behind you deeper. I was by myself.

I caught over a hundred crappie in 10 plus feet. Kept a limit and the rest went back. Good to hear some are being caught a little shallower. 

D


----------

